# Gunners Up Acme Whistle



## willcutt (Apr 2, 2016)

Has anyone purchased the Acme version of the Gunners Up whistle? I purchased the gunners up whistle when it first hit the market. Ive had some issues with the whistle itself shifting in the housing. I wondered if the issue had been corrected and how different the tone was?


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

The acme whistle is the same whistle as the green monster.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

willcutt said:


> Has anyone purchased the Acme version of the Gunners Up whistle? I purchased the gunners up whistle when it first hit the market. Ive had some issues with the whistle itself shifting in the housing. I wondered if the issue had been corrected and how different the tone was?


If it is the one with the orange whistle I have one also. Don't like it so I didn't use it enough to have trouble with the whistle moving. Gunners Up has a newer mode, with an Acme whistle, that supposedly is the same as a Green Monster.
Super glue or JB Weld should work to keep the whistle from shifting.


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

I did not care for my GU whistle when I first got it, I did not like the way the whistle felt against my teeth when biting down on the whistle. I put some winger tubing over the end, and it has became my go to whistle! I have had no issues so far with the whistle moving around within the housing. I had always used the answer before. I tried putting some rubber on the mouth piece of the answer and did not care for it at all.


----------



## Alternater43 (Sep 7, 2020)

Me neither. I don't really liked it, so I'm not sure I'm ready to give it the second chance.


----------

